# aufgedeckter das Land (Landschaft?) (Rilke)



## Löwenfrau

Das Wort 'Land' ist im folgenden Kontext wahrscheinlich als Synonym für 'Landschaft' verwendet, aber ich bin nicht ganz sicher:


Aufgedeckter das Land: auf allen Wegen ist Heimkehr,
durch den gelockerten Baum sieht man das Haus, wie es währt.
Himmel entfernt sich von uns. Wärmt nun, oh Herzen, die Erde,
daß sie uns innig gehört in dem verlassenen Raum.


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> Das Wort 'Land' ist im folgenden Kontext wahrscheinlich als Synonym für 'Landschaft' verwendet


So sehe ich das auch. 

Aber in der Übersetzung, die ich gefunden habe, steht:

"More uncovered the land: on every way is hometurning,
through the relaxed tree one sees the house as it lasts.
Sky withdraws itself from us. Now warm, oh hearts, the earth,
so that it belongs itimately to us in the abandoned space.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ja, das war aber zu erwarten, denn 'land' ist das englische verwandteste Wort für 'Land'.
P.S.: Vielleicht hat man dabei auch an 'land' als Synonym für 'landscape' gedacht...


----------



## elroy

Löwenfrau said:


> 'land' ist das englische verwandteste Wort für 'Land'.


 Es wäre eine wahre Katastrophe, wenn Übersetzer so arbeiten würden. 

"Land" ist (zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen) weder eine richtige Übersetzung von "Landschaft" noch ein Synonym von "landscape". Von daher ist JClaudeKs Argumentation mit der englischen Übersetzung durchaus stichhaltig.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> JClaudeKs Argumentation...durchaus stichhaltig


Eigentlich verstehe ich  seine Argumentation nicht ganz.
JCK, zuerst schriebst Du ''so sehe ich das auch'' (Land hier = Landschaft), dann schriebst Du ''aber in der Übersetzung... steht _land..._''. Wie lautet bitte Deine Meinung dazu bzw. Deine Argumentation?
Meinerseits pendle ich unsicher zwischen der Bedeutung Land=territory (vielleicht wahrscheinlicher) und jener Land=country(side).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> dann schriebst Du ''*aber* in der Übersetzung... steht _land..._''.



Ja eben, in Anbetracht der Übersetzung frage ich mich, ob unsere Interpretation (die von Löwenfrau und mir) nicht doch falsch (oder wenigstens zweifelhaft) ist.


----------



## bearded

Unser Freund elroy scheint, eine Gewissheit erreicht zu haben. Darüber möchte ich gerne mehr erfahren und hoffe, dass er sich noch melden wird.


----------



## Demiurg

Hier ist eine weitere Übersetzung, wo es ebenfalls "land" heißt:


> More unconcealed the land. On every road returnings,
> Through the slackened tree one can see the house still waiting there.
> The sky withdraws from us. Warm now, oh hearts, the earth,
> make it all the more deeply ours in forsaken space.



Ich maße mir aber keine Bewertung an, da ich einerseits nicht weiß, was hier genau mit "Land" gemeint ist, und mir andererseits die Bedeutung von "land" im Englischen nicht völlig klar ist.


----------



## Löwenfrau

elroy said:


> Es wäre eine wahre Katastrophe, wenn Übersetzer so arbeiten würden.


Ohne Zweifel.



JClaudeK said:


> in Anbetracht der Übersetzung frage ich mich, ob unsere Interpretation (die von Löwenfrau und mir) nicht doch falsch (oder wenigstens zweifelhaft) ist.



Aud jeden Fall, nach wie vor, bei dem Satz "aufgedeckter das Land" denke ich spontan an einer augedeckten Landschaft. Eine Landschaft ist etwas, das man beobachtet; etwas, das man bald gedeckter, bald aufgedeckter treffen kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> bald gedeckter, bald aufgedeckter


Was genau stellst du dir darunter vor? "Aufgedecktes Land" ist nicht idiomatisch, sondern auch im Original höchst eigentümlich.

I feel that "land" fits better than "landscape" here. However, I agree with Demiurg in #8.


----------



## Sowka

Mir ist bei "Land" die "Erde" in den Sinn gekommen, die in der nächstfolgenden Zeile angesprochen wird ("wärmt nun, oh Herzen, die Erde"). Das Bild, das ich vor Augen habe, ist geöffnetes Land, im Sinne von geöffnetem Boden.

Das Land, die Erde ist schutzlos und muss daher gewärmt werden; so wird ein Bezug zur Erde, zur Scholle hergestellt.

Hier (Wigand's Conversations-Lexikon) gibt es eine Art Beleg für diese Idee:


> Ein lockerer Boden muss im Herbst zweimal gepflügt und tüchtig mit Schafsmist gedüngt werden. Ende Februar wird der Same (in Mistbeete) einen Zoll tief gesäet, und durch Strohdecken, Fenster, Bretter usw. gegen den Frost geschützt, beim Sonnenschein *wird das Land aufgedeckt*. Die Pflanzen müssen oft vom Unkraut gesäubert werden.



Ich stelle es mal als Gedanken zur Diskussion.


----------



## JClaudeK

Toller Fund, Sowka! 

Eine Frage an Löwenfrau: 
Sind diese Zeilen Teil eines Gedichts oder ein Fragment?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Kajjo said:


> Was genau stellst du dir darunter vor? "Aufgedecktes Land" ist nicht idiomatisch, sondern auch im Original höchst eigentümlich.





Sowka said:


> Das Bild, das ich vor Augen habe, ist geöffnetes Land, im Sinne von geöffnetem Boden.



Ich sehe es wie Sowka: ein geöffnetes Land, das einmal "gedeckt" war. Da es sich um Dichtung handelt, wart man natürlich nicht unbedingt auf idiomatische Ausdrücksweise. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich 'Landschaft' meistens als Synonym für Port. 'paisagem' verstehe. Es enthält eine starke Konnotation von 'Landschaftsbild'. (Nebenbei bemerkt: ist "Konnotation von..." richtig, oder sagt man nur "positive Konnotation", "theologische Konnotation" und dergleichen?)


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Eine Frage an Löwenfrau:
> Sind diese Zeilen Teil eines Gedichts oder ein Fragment?



Sie sind ein ganzes Gedicht.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Unser Freund elroy scheint, eine Gewissheit erreicht zu haben.


 Nein, habe ich nicht. 

Ich habe folgendes gemeint: 

Löwenfrau und JCK vermuten, "Land" bedeute in diesem Kontext "Landschaft". Allerdings stellt JCK diese Vermutung (meiner Meinung nach zu recht) aufgrund der von ihm zitierten Übersetzung in Frage. Daraufhin erwidert Löwenfrau, dass dies nichts zu bedeuten habe, denn "land" sei vermutlich nur deswegen eingesetzt worden, weil es das "englische verwandteste Wort für 'Land' " ist, als wäre die Übersetzung einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen und daher nicht als legitimes Argument gegen die Deutung "Land"="Landschaft" anzusehen. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Übersetzer nicht wie Roboter arbeiten, sprich nicht einfach ausnahmslos ohne weiteres das etymologisch verwandteste Wort in der Zielsprache nehmen, auch wenn es die Bedeutung gar nicht ausdrückt, sondern jeder Wahl bei der Übersetzung eine nachvollziehbare Begründung zugrundeliegt, dann darf man JCKs durchaus stichhaltige Argumentation nicht als bedeutungslos abweisen.


----------



## Löwenfrau

elroy said:


> Daraufhin erwidert Löwenfrau, dass dies nichts zu bedeuten habe, denn "land" sei vermutlich nur deswegen eingesetzt worden, weil es das "englische verwandteste Wort für 'Land' " ist, als wäre die Übersetzung einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen


Nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Implizit an meiner Rede war nur *die Möglichkeit* - nicht eine Gewissheit - dass der Übersetzer den einfachen Weg gewählt habe. Es heisst: man braucht noch andere Argumente anders als die bloße Existenz solcher Übersetzung.



elroy said:


> ... und daher nicht als legitimes Argument gegen die Deutung "Land"="Landschaft" anzusehen



Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Nicht als zureichendes Argument - das geht, ja.


----------



## elroy

Löwenfrau said:


> dass der Übersetzer den einfachen Weg gewählt habe


 Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass ein Übersetzer der Gedichte von Rilke ohne jeden legitimen Grund diesen "einfachen Weg" gehen würde? Das Mindestmaß an Übersetzungsfähigkeiten müsste man doch so einem Übersetzer zutrauen dürfen.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> Ich stelle es mal als Gedanken zur Diskussion.


Hallo Sowka, < ... >
Deine landwirtschaftstechnische Deutung finde ich ohne weiteres plausibel, ich habe allerdings einen Zweifel: das Wort 'aufgedeckter' hört sich wohl wie ein Komparativ an. Wie kann man dies in dem Kontext erklären? Wenn es sich um Bodenschutz handelt, ist das 'Land' entweder gedeckt oder aufgedeckt - oder ist auch ein teilweiser Schutz denkbar?

Laut einer anderen Interpretation könnte 'aufgedeckter' vielleicht 'sichtbarer' bedeuten. Im Herbst fallen mehr und mehr Blätter von den Bäumen herunter, und das 'Land' wird von der Vegetation weniger verhüllt/versteckt, wird also sichtbarer/aufgedeckter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> [Die vier Zeilen] sind ein ganzes Gedicht.


Danke. Hat es denn keinen Titel?



bearded said:


> das Wort 'aufgedeckter' hört sich wohl wie ein Komparativ an. Wie kann man dies in dem Kontext erklären?


Das kann eignetlich nur ein Komaprativ sein, und auch ich habe mich schon gefragt, wieso hier ein Komparativ steht.



Sowka said:


> Das Land, die Erde ist schutzlos und muss daher gewärmt werden; so wird ein Bezug zur Erde, zur Scholle hergestellt.


Falls Sowkas Interpretation zutrifft (das wäre immerin eine plausible Erklärung für den Gebrauch des Wortes "Land" = Erde), dann ergäbe "das Land" auf Französisch "la terre", iSv. "terre = Äcker/ Erde, die man umgraben kann". Vielleicht gibt es im Portugiesischen ein entsprechendes Wort?


< ... >


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Danke. Hat es denn keinen Titel?


Nein, es hat keinen Titel. Nebenbei: dieses Gedicht war nicht zu Rilkes Lebenszeit veröffentlicht.



JClaudeK said:


> Das kann eignetlich nur ein Komaprativ sein, und auch ich habe mich schon gefragt, wieso hier ein Komparativ steht.


Könnte es vielleicht einfach eine Veränderung/Intensivierung Stimmung zum Gedicht verleihen? Oder meint der Dichter implizit einen Vergleich zum Frühling und Sommer, denn die Beschreibung des Gedichtes scheint dem Herbst zu entsprechen.



JClaudeK said:


> "Land" = Erde ... Vielleicht gibt es im Portugiesischen ein entsprechendes Wort?


Schwerlich. Ich müsste dann das Wort "Land" wiederholen. Aber ich denke, "paisagem" (= Landschaft) ändert nicht das Ganzes des Gedichtes, wenn wir damit das Land als etwas sichtbar verstehen. "Paisagem" hat diese Bedeutung.


----------



## Sowka

Nach diesem Beitrag im Rilke-Forum ist das Gedicht ein Entwurf.


> Bemerkenswert vielleicht noch, daß dieses obige für Rilke ein Entwurf war und blieb.





bearded said:


> Deine landwirtschaftstechnische Deutung finde ich ohne weiteres plausibel, ich habe allerdings einen Zweifel: das Wort 'aufgedeckter' hört sich wohl wie ein Komparativ an. Wie kann man dies in dem Kontext erklären? Wenn es sich um Bodenschutz handelt, ist das 'Land' entweder gedeckt oder aufgedeckt - oder ist auch ein teilweiser Schutz denkbar?


Ich kann keine vollständige Erklärung liefern.  Ich habe nur versucht, eine Möglichkeit zu finden, "aufgedeckt" mit "Land" in für mich sinnvoller Weise zu verbinden und bin dabei auf die von mir zitierte Quelle gestoßen.

Und da ich vorher schon die Verbindung zwischen "Land" und "Erde" innerhalb des Gedichts gesehen hatte, schien mir dies ein verfolgenswerter Gedanke zu sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht gibt es im Portugiesischen ein entsprechendes Wort?


Damit meinte ich ein ähnliches Wort wie  "_terre_" (nicht wie "Land").


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Damit meinte ich ein ähnliches Wort wie "_terre_" (nicht wie "Land").



Ja: _terra_. Aber das ist das Wort, mit dem wir _Land_ übersetzen...


----------



## JClaudeK

Eine andere Möglichkeit:
_Land_ als Gegensatz zu _Stadt_
cf.: auf dem Land wohnen = habiter à la campagne


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit:
> _Land_ als Gegensatz zu _Stadt_
> cf.: auf dem Land wohnen = habiter à la campagne


Dies erscheint mir ganz plausibel. Ich hatte es auch vermutet (vgl. #5: country(side)- Jetzt sollte ich die Klammern streichen).


----------

